# Baldwinsville NY, Titan, WGSD, 8y - on CL



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a hunk!!!!

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pet/1366014509.html

My name is Titan. I am 8 years old with lots of life left in me. My mom can no longer care for me after a divorce. I have no health issues and am up to date on all my shots. I’m good with other pets and children. I am in need of a loving home with room to run and play. I need to be groomed on a regular basis. But only need a bath once every 3 months. I was trained by a K-9 trainer. I am very good about doing what I’m told. I would like to go to a law enforcement family but not a requirement. Elderly people might like that I can bring in groceries, turn lights on and off, bring things when asked to do so and open doors. I have been very loved by my mommy and hope to find a new home that will love me just as much. I am not a “working” dog so you cant expect me to do really hard things but I can learn just about anything. With the right family I can be a wonderful pet and companion. Please contact my mommy if you might like to meet me. She is tough but only because she wants to make sure I go to great home.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

What a stunner!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome!


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

If anyone wants additional info I work in Baldwinsville and can find out more if needed.
Sue


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP! BDBH can offer to Courtesy Post.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I emailed her and told her to contact you for that. I also think I have the perfect person for Titan depending on how he gets along a small dog and a cat.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Michelle.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have not heard back from this person so I hope she's contacted BDBH!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If Sue can't make it to check the dog out if needed, we can head up there as we're right around the corner as well.

But she'd be much better at evaluating if the dog is as good as it sounds!


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have just emailed her as well to see if there is anything I can do. I work in the village and only live 5 miles outside. If I hear anything I will post.

Sue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

has anyone heard anything from her?


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

She emailed me last night to say that she has a white german shepherd and a lab that she wants to go together. She also said that there is a lady who is emailing her from Montana wanting the dogs. I told her to make sure and get references and to post her to see if someone can do a home check if that is where she wants the dogs to go. I have a local phone number for her. I am going to call her tonite after I get home from class. If anyone has any questions please post them here or pm me so I can ask her.
Sue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you tell her that Darcy will do a courtesy post for her? 

I don't think the lady I had in mind is going to want two dogs.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Michelle,

I know it will be hard to place the dogs together. I would really like to know why she feels they need to stay together or if they can be separated.

I will post as soon as I know.

Sue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Let me know and if she will separate them I'll call my lady.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have just spoken to the owner and she is willing to separate these 2 dogs. She is a single mom on a fixed income and has been trying for a year to find good homes for her dogs. She is moving in with her mother who has a gsd who is very aggressive to her 2 dogs and actually attacked Titan and they had to take him to the emergency clinic. Titan is UTD but the lab is not. Titan will be 9 in December and the lab is 5 years old. If anyone wants a phone # or other info please pm me.
Sue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was this boy placed?


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Michelle,

Sent her an email and left a message but she hasn't returned my calls. I have a sick foster at home so I haven't had the chance to follow up. Been driving back and forth to vet's office.

My class should let out early tonite and I will try her again and pm you.

Sue


----------

